# Was Matt Hughes on steroids?



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hughes has looked alot smaller in his last 4 fights, including the weigh-ins..His muscle mass appears down and his once superman strength seems to be gone at a not so old age of 33...I've always been a big fan, but something is little strange here...


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I really don't think Matt Hughes is the kind of guy to take steroids. 

And I'm still mad at your Big Nog overrated thread so I voted that.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Your testosterone levels and GH production drops significantly once you hit thirty. I don't understand why people assume that because someone lost size it's because they stop cycling?:confused02: Another excellent thread smooth810.:confused05::thumbsdown:


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

He just got old. Also, he doesn't seem to train as hard or as often as the other fighters these days. My friend was saying he sees Hughes on Full Tilt Poker all the time.. lol


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

wafb said:


> Your testosterone levels and GH production drops significantly once you hit thirty. I don't understand why people assume that because someone lost size it's because they stop cycling?:confused02: Another excellent thread smooth810.:confused05::thumbsdown:


Gotta agree completely with WAFB here. I mean just another thread in the category of retarded from smooth810. No offense to retarded people though. :boo01::shame02:


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I would agree that he no longer appears to have the mass or size he once had. And yes, it is a little suspicious that he started shrinking when they started enforcing drug testing in the UFC. However, he just doesn't seem the type. He has never trained like some of these other fighters do, Militech often said he came up for 8 weeks prior to a fight to train, prior to that he just worked on the farm at home. If anythign he should be trainign more now that he has his own gym in his backyard and doesn't have to travel to train. Either old age or he was taking something...could have even been a legal form of testosterone he was on like andro. Who knows, but yes he has shrunk and isn't as strong as he was just a year ago.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, it's probably because 3 out of the last 4 opponents Matt Hughes has fought have been enormous welterweights--with Chris Lytle being the obvious exception. The fighters of today are MUCH larger than they were back during Hughes' reign, now they're either all his size or bigger.:dunno:


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

If he was, he did a great job getting by the piss tests-:thumb02:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I just think he lost the hunger he once had. I know he still trains his ass of and still get's in the cage but it's like he said he was too worried about the ways he could lose instead of ways he could win. I think he is slowly winding down his career now.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think he just lost some of the fire, and didn't train as hard as he used to.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

He's getting older. 33 isn't that old to you and I but when you've been competing at such a high level like him that's old. 

Also this is a retarded thread. Whats the point of always making stupid ones?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

He's training harder now than he was when he was dominant, that's why he looks so cut now, he's in better shape IE walking around 10 pounds less than he used to.


----------



## BostonStrangler (Jul 12, 2008)

This is bullshit he is clean. A champion for years he would not have gotten through every test and he has always been a stong guy with additional grappler's strength.


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

i think it is because gsp took his man hood when he raped him at ufc 65


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Whats the point of always making stupid ones?


Consistency is the key


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hett said:


> Consistency is the key


True you got me there.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

i think he use to juice. i've thought that for the last 3 years.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't think he was ever on steroids.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh it's smooth again with another fantastic thread! I'm sure I've said this many times, but you


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Does this thread even need to continue? Can a mod just close it? Honestly...


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Well, it's probably because 3 out of the last 4 opponents Matt Hughes has fought have been enormous welterweights--with Chris Lytle being the obvious exception. The fighters of today are MUCH larger than they were back during Hughes' reign, now they're either all his size or bigger.:dunno:


That's probably cause all the guys in the division were coming up seeing how he was being dominant and took that physical game plan to another level.


How does Matt Hughes not seem like the type of guy to roid? Bonds, Cansaeco, McGwire? All cocky jocks with poor attitudes. I'd say Matt fits the shoe. I'm not sayin' he's done roids or not just saying the whole he doesn't seem like that type of guy arguement is horse shit. Nobody workin at the chocolate factory with Dahmer thought he'd be the type of guy to kill people either though.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not sure what why people would be bashing this thread. I think it's perfectly logical to ask these questions - about Matt or any other fighter. I'm not sure what you all think a "person who takes steroids" should look or act like...? However, there are some facts that stand out:

- Matt Hughes is smaller than he's ever been. 
- Testing had never been strongly enforced.
- 33 is generally not considered old for a fighter. Geez Couture has got over a decade on Hughes (Which has ground for another steroid/HGH accusation thread).

I won't accuse Matty of anything, but I'd agree that it's suspicious, along with many other fighters...


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

hughes does roid but not to get big. A lot of pro guys do cycles but not to gain mass but to heal. As pro fighters these guys incur a lot of injuries and train real hard. So some of them get a little boost to train longer and harder. Guys like hermes are a good example. hermes didnt get bigger from steroids he used it to head an injury so he could compete for the title.

Hughes is no different he used roids to heal up so he can train harder. A lot of guys from the bigger camps do this. I can name names of guys I know roid and have seen roid up but Im not a whistle blower.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

mrmyz said:


> hughes does roid but not to get big. A lot of pro guys do cycles but not to gain mass but to heal. As pro fighters these guys incur a lot of injuries and train real hard. So some of them get a little boost to train longer and harder. Guys like hermes are a good example. hermes didnt get bigger from steroids he used it to head an injury so he could compete for the title.
> 
> Hughes is no different he used roids to heal up so he can train harder. A lot of guys from the bigger camps do this. I can name names of guys I know roid and have seen roid up but Im not a whistle blower.


I don't really buy the whole aspect of them not using them to get bigger. I mean yeah you can say it's to speed recovery time and all that but in the mean time you're going from a nice build to being shreeded. Kind of a decent side effect when you're strictly after recovery time. Seriously no matter the reason shit is wrong. Me hearing that I think so they did it for that reason it makes it right? I'm not sayin' you stated that but to me it doesn't matter the reason if they used them illegally. Alot of guys get prescribed them from a doctor when recovering from an injury so I guess that's the only exception I can make. I mean it's different if you got a major injury then trying to pop back quicker from you're everyday work outs.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Screwaside said:


> I don't really buy the whole aspect of them not using them to get bigger. I mean yeah you can say it's to speed recovery time and all that but in the mean time you're going from a nice build to being shreeded. Kind of a decent side effect when you're strictly after recovery time. Seriously no matter the reason shit is wrong. Me hearing that I think so they did it for that reason it makes it right? I'm not sayin' you stated that but to me it doesn't matter the reason if they used them illegally. Alot of guys get prescribed them from a doctor when recovering from an injury so I guess that's the only exception I can make. I mean it's different if you got a major injury then trying to pop back quicker from you're everyday work outs.



Untrue, I know a few people who have bad knees and joints, and they get very small dosage steroids from their doctor. There are different kinds of roids, if your using them like Baseball players are AKA ordering by the caseload, then its obviously going to affect your performance. However the type of steroids that doctors shoot up patients with, is almost completely different, and is done in a smaller dosage.
I'm not saying that Hughes didn't go the baseball rout on this one, I am just saying that if he did it for injuries, the last thing he would want to do is load up on illegal steroids.

On another note, I do not know if he roided, and until it can be proven, no one has any argument. Also why would he simply stop taking steroids if he was taking them before? If he supposedly passed every test with flying colors, why would he just stop? My guess is that he changed his workout routine or diet. OR he has just been fighting HUGE guys who are manhandling him, which he has.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

I know what you're saying as I know people prescribed them as well. I guess I was referring to illegal steroids. Reason being I would think he stopped was cause of the crack down in the testing and the governing body adding more substances to the banned list.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Screwaside said:


> I know what you're saying as I know people prescribed them as well. I guess I was referring to illegal steroids. Reason being I would think he stopped was cause of the crack down in the testing and the governing body adding more substances to the banned list.


Ahh I gotcha, ya, that could be.

However until anything can be proven, I am not going to point fingers .


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I hate threads involving random accusations so I voed for the third option.

He is getting old and fought three huge WW recently. Not only that, but it isn't like they just recently started drug testing. Maybe if there was even a picture comparison i'd give this a lick of thought. 

Ugh....


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Yet you continue to read and post in them. I hear what you're sayin' man I'm jus bored.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Actually I read the OP, realized how unfounded the accusation was, and made that post. 

I am not going to waste my time folliwng a bickering match between people who have no clue whether or not Hughes eats fish, let alone does roids.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

I hear ya I honestly have no clue if he did or not... Kinda wonderin why Hughes was singled out.


----------



## PremiumFighter (Feb 7, 2007)

Bebop said:


> I'm not sure what why people would be bashing this thread. I think it's perfectly logical to ask these questions - about Matt or any other fighter. I'm not sure what you all think a "person who takes steroids" should look or act like...? However, there are some facts that stand out:
> 
> - Matt Hughes is smaller than he's ever been.
> - Testing had never been strongly enforced.
> ...



Agreed, I doubt he was on though just got out classed by better fighters in these ages, but some things do stick out..


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

You should be banned for even suggsting the idea of a fighter using steroids when there hasn't been a single shred of evidence suggesting he has.

Want to talk about Barnett? Ok. Randleman? Ok? Gracie? Ok. But Hughes? Huh?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Zarlok said:


> You should be banned for even suggsting the idea of a fighter using steroids when there hasn't been a single shred of evidence suggesting he has.
> 
> Want to talk about Barnett? Ok. Randleman? Ok? Gracie? Ok. But Hughes? Huh?


It's funny that you talk about other people being banned.


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> It's funny that you talk about other people being banned.


I guess you are still sore about me making you look like a fool in the thread about wrestling, where you revealed your incredible ignorance about wrestling in the USA, all the while saying I had no idea what I was talking about despite having wrestled in the USA since for over a decade. 

Wah, wah. Cry about it in your blog. Stay on topic. Fighters are real people and deserve respect, eespecially long time champions.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Zarlok said:


> I guess you are still sore about me making you look like a fool in the thread about wrestling, where you revealed your incredible ignorance about wrestling in the USA, all the while saying I had no idea what I was talking about despite having wrestled in the USA since for over a decade.
> 
> Wah, wah. Cry about it in your blog. Stay on topic. Fighters are real people and deserve respect, eespecially long time champions.


Yup i'm real butt sore about it. I can barely sit down.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> I don't really buy the whole aspect of them not using them to get bigger. I mean yeah you can say it's to speed recovery time and all that but in the mean time you're going from a nice build to being shreeded. Kind of a decent side effect when you're strictly after recovery time. Seriously no matter the reason shit is wrong. Me hearing that I think so they did it for that reason it makes it right? I'm not sayin' you stated that but to me it doesn't matter the reason if they used them illegally. Alot of guys get prescribed them from a doctor when recovering from an injury so I guess that's the only exception I can make. I mean it's different if you got a major injury then trying to pop back quicker from you're everyday work outs.


different steroids do different things. the steroids they use with people with asthma and as disinflamatories wont make you big. Steroids dont make people bigger its what you do while your on steroids that make you bigger *if you maintain the same work out routine while your on a cycle your not going to get noticibly bigger* the point of steroids is that it speeds recovery time. the reason people get bigger is because they increase the ammount of work that they do while they are on a cycle. They are working 2 - 3 times more frequently and pushing more weight because there recovery rate is so fast its hard to over train.

The steroids guys like hermes franca uses wont get you any bigger. Its manufactured to do one thing. Hermes didnt look any different then he did in any other fight because he didnt increase his work load and because the steroids he used werent made to make you big they were made for you to recover from injury.

Its not just mma its all sports. Especially with older players and fighters. They need the recovery factor from the steroids when they peak to maintain their peak.
-baseball players
-football players
-soccer
-boxing
-mma

all of these guys use roids and especially for soccer players they dont want or need the mass they are using it for recovery.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Zarlok said:


> You should be banned for even suggsting the idea of a fighter using steroids when there hasn't been a single shred of evidence suggesting he has.
> 
> Want to talk about Barnett? Ok. Randleman? Ok? Gracie? Ok. But Hughes? Huh?


most of those militich guys do cycles. Tim Sylvia got caught roiding, I think robi lawler popped once or he got a weird test back or something to that extent. hughes has been in question for awhile. Really it doesnt matter IMO because so many people in the game do it its not even an advantage any more.


----------

